# Espresso beans in Central London



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

New to the forum and looking for recommendations for good quality espresso beans that can be bought over the counter in Central London. I usually buy beans for my Aeropress from Monmouth but have never tried their espresso blend. I've just dug the Silvia out of storage so I'm looking to get back into the espresso habit. Are the Monmouth espresso beans any good?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

There are loads of options to buy beans in London as most specialty coffee shops sell them. I would try out a few specialty coffee shops and if you like the espresso, buy the beans and have a go at home. Where in London are you?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Not central I appreciate but Second Shot Coffee (475 Bethnal Green Rd, London E2 9QH) and Prufrock (23-25 Leather Ln, London EC1N 7TE) both carry a good selection of beans, generally from interesting roasters. . . Plenty of options about though, as mentioned most speciality coffee places are likely to have something on offer.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Coleman Coffee Roasters are great, in lambeth close to Waterloo station.


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. I live in N1, close to Clerkenwell so will try Prufrock and Coleman first. I've had coffee from the likes of Workshop, Caravan, Nudie, Dept of Coffee and Social affairs, plus others but always filter or aeropreas, never espresso. A brand new espresso journey is in store!!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

There are loads around you in Clerkenwell. I haven't been to Prufrock but I've heard it's good. All those roasters should do a good espresso bean for you. One of my recent discoveries in London was Dark Arts, I had it a Civilian on Portebello but I think they have a place in East London and Flat White in Soho sell it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Littleern said:


> Dept of Coffee and Social affairs!


My brother in laws go to espresso bean is their smoking gun. I haven't tried it myself but he enjoys mainly flat whites I think and rates it highly.


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> My brother in laws go to espresso bean is their smoking gun. I haven't tried it myself but he enjoys mainly flat whites I think and rates it highly.


Their Ethiopian blend (I think it's called Golden Ticket) is really good for filter/ Aeropress. Really fruity, light/medium bodied. Delicious stuff.


----------



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

My current favorite beans is the Taylor Street Baristas classic espresso blend. At £28 for 1kg it is a good price, plus they usually give you 1 or 2 coffees for free with the purchase.


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

Is that the place close to Liverpool St Station (down New Street?)? If it is then that's my wife's favourite coffee place. I've never been there but will give it a go soon.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Littleern said:


> Their Ethiopian blend (I think it's called Golden Ticket) is really good for filter/ Aeropress. Really fruity, light/medium bodied. Delicious stuff.


I'll have to ask him to get me a variety next time I'll see him then!


----------



## BrewDog72 (Oct 17, 2016)

Try Camden coffee shop Delancey Street NW1. Trading for nearly 40 years.


----------



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I'll be up in Camden today so will try Camden Coffee shop. I've just joined this forum but loving it already!


----------

